# Separazione consensuale senza avvocato.



## Old cassergio1974 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Buongiorno a tutti,
purtroppo sono qui a scrivervi poichè i miei genitori hanno deciso di separarsi. 
Poichè la separazione è consensuale ed ho letto che è possibile effettuarla senza l'aiuto di un avvocato volevo saperne di più.
Iniziamo:


E' consigliabile non pigliare un avvocato? ..... ci sono cavilli durocratici che sono un avvocato conosce e che mi farebbero impazzire?
Quali documenti bisogna fornire?
Dove bisogna andare per presentare in tribunale la richiesta di separazione?
L'accordo tra i due coniugi che tipologia di documento deve essere (basta un documento firmato dalle parti su tutte le pagine?).
Ho visto che c'è la possibilità di farla On-line (me la sconsigliate? ... come fanno a presentare la domanda la tribunale della mia città?).
Poichè dividono la casa (solo fisicamente ma contratti e numero civico della residenza non vengono cambiati .... fino alla vendita dell'immobile), mi confermate che non serve nessun cambio di residenza?
Poichè la loro è una separazione di fatto (restano nella stessa casa ... per il momento), conviene fare la separazione consensuale?
Poichè hanno la comunione dei beni, con la separazione cessa questa comunione?
Grazie per qualsiasi info possiate fornirmi.
Saluti.
Sono già


----------



## Grande82 (13 Gennaio 2009)

cassergio1974 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> purtroppo sono qui a scrivervi poichè i miei genitori hanno deciso di separarsi.
> Poichè la separazione è consensuale ed ho letto che è possibile effettuarla senza l'aiuto di un avvocato volevo saperne di più.
> Iniziamo:
> ...


non conosco la legge per la consensuale, quindi non so aiutarti, ma vorrei capire meglio per la casa. Se la dividono fisicamente e creano due ingressi separati, quindi, c'è da fare delle cose. 
E' così?
O vivranno sotto lo stesso tetto e cambiano camere?


----------



## Old cassergio1974 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Praticamente essendo casa a 2 piani, ognuno si piglia un piano (che è completamente accessoriato).
Il numero civico rimane lo stesso e anche le utenze ed i contratti.
Praticamente vivranno sotto lo stesso tetto e cambiano camere fino a che non riescono a venderla e poi ognuno per la sua strada.


----------



## Old cassergio1974 (13 Gennaio 2009)

*Dopo 3 anni di separazione bisogna divorziare obbligatoriamente?*

Ulteriore info.
Due persone possone stare separate a vita o dopo i 3 anni bisogna effettuare il divorzio? 
I miei hanno 65 anni e non gli importa di divorziare, solo la separazione va benissimo a entrambi.
Grazie.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Gennaio 2009)

cassergio1974 ha detto:


> Ulteriore info.
> Due persone possone stare separate a vita o dopo i 3 anni bisogna effettuare il divorzio?
> I miei hanno 65 anni e non gli importa di divorziare, solo la separazione va benissimo a entrambi.
> Grazie.


 non è obbligatorio divorziare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2009)

cassergio1974 ha detto:


> Praticamente essendo casa a 2 piani, ognuno si piglia un piano (che è completamente accessoriato).
> Il numero civico rimane lo stesso e anche le utenze ed i contratti.
> Praticamente vivranno sotto lo stesso tetto e cambiano camere fino a che non riescono a venderla e poi ognuno per la sua strada.


 Si può trovare un avvocato che curi gli interessi di entrambi al quale pagare un'unica parcella, ma trattandosi anche di una separazione che comprende anche la suddivisione di un bene immobile non credo che sia il caso di farlo senza un'assistenza competente.
Solo consiglio di chiedere un preventivo a diversi avvocati per trovare uno che non comporti un salasso (come è accaduto a me 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :baby

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , si trovano sotto i 1000 euro.


----------



## Old mirtilla (13 Gennaio 2009)

I coniugi che vogliono separarsi legalmente debbono rivolgersi al Tribunale competente per territorio e, se sono *completamente d'accordo* tra loro sulle condizioni alle quali separarsi, possono presentare una domanda congiunta. 
Nel caso di domanda congiunta di separazione personale il *Tribunale competente è quello del luogo di residenza o domicilio di uno dei due coniugi.*
I coniugi che sono d'accordo possono fare *domanda congiunta di separazione personale senza l'assistenza di avvocato difensore.*
Infatti: 
1) l'art. 707 del codice procedura civile stabilisce che davanti al (Presidente del) Tribunale "I coniugi debbono comparire personalmente ... senza assistenza del difensore", come una delle poche eccezioni alla regola generale secondo la quale davanti al Tribunale è necessaria l'assistenza di un avvocato (art. 82, Cod. Proc. Civ.); 
2) la Corte di cassazione e la Corte Costituzionale hanno chiarito che, in questo caso, l'assistenza del difensore non è necessaria né obbligatoria, anche se non è vietata (C. Cass., sentenza n.1050 del 18/4/1974, sez I; C. Cost. sentenze 30 giugno 1971, n. 151 e 16 dicembre 1971, n. 201 2). 
*Non tutti i Tribunali seguono questa giurisprudenza anche per il caso di domanda congiunta di divorzio e, trattandosi di interpretazione della legge, ogni Tribunale è libero di decidere.*
*L'assistenza di un avvocato è assolutamente necessaria*, invece, oltre che, sempre e comunque, nel caso in cui i coniugi non siano d'accordo sulle condizioni della loro separazione o del divorzio, quando la causa, anche se iniziata senza avvocato, deve essere proseguita perché il Tribunale non ritiene di omologare la separazione o il divorzio.

Non avendo l'assistenza di un avvocato, gli interessati debbono, però, occuparsi personalmente di tutto ciò che è necessario ed indispensabile in materia di documenti, notifiche, copie, avvisi, ecc., per i quali possono chiedere informazioni alla Cancelleria del Tribunale o all'URP (Ufficio Relazioni con il Pubblico) se già esistente presso il Tribunale. 
I coniugi che vogliono procedere congiuntamente, debbono presentare alla Cancelleria del Tribunale *un ricorso*, in carta semplice, nel quale chiedono di comparire davanti al Presidente del Tribunale per ottenere il decreto di omologazione della loro separazione personale. 
Nella domanda di separazione personale, oltre alla indicazione delle generalità dei coniugi ed del Tribunale che deve pronunciarsi, debbono essere presentati, in particolare, i motivi che sono a base della separazione e, se i coniugi hanno figli minori, le condizioni del loro affidamento e mantenimento.  I coniugi debbono presentarsi insieme per depositare la domanda perché il Cancelliere deve identificarli, tramite documenti di identità, ed autenticare le loro firme.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2009)

Parola mia, ogni qualvolta uno si difende senza l'avvocato, sono più i danni che fa (sempre irreparabili) che le cose fatte bene. 

gente che preferisce spendere 800 euro per una borsa di Prada piuttosto che darle ad un professionista titolato che può salvargli la vita molto più che un medico.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2009)

Un preventivo ?!?!?!?!?! ma che stai dal gommista?
Un avvocato non può fare preventivi, visto che è assolutamente impossibile stabilire cosa possa succedere nel corso di una causa e quanto durerà. 

Un avvocato che fa un preventivo vuol dire che ha intenzione di impegnarsi nella causa il minimo possibile. Una volta che quanto ha avuto "copre" l'attività fatta, se il processo è finito, bene. Altrimenti, tutto il resto non lo riguarda e non si arrovellerà a studiare controeccezioni e contromisure. 




Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si può trovare un avvocato che curi gli interessi di entrambi al quale pagare un'unica parcella, ma trattandosi anche di una separazione che comprende anche la suddivisione di un bene immobile non credo che sia il caso di farlo senza un'assistenza competente.
> Solo consiglio di chiedere un preventivo a diversi avvocati per trovare uno che non comporti un salasso (come è accaduto a me
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2009)

consiglio a tutti di evitare di andare dal dentista. fate tutto da voi. dopotutto è facile. basta bucare dove vi fa male, mettere del mastice e squagliarci un pò di piombo.


----------



## Old Baby Sun (13 Gennaio 2009)

si la penso come insonne, meglio un avvocato....... anche se conginuto.

Non si sa mai come va a finire!


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

Baby Sun ha detto:


> si la penso come insonne, meglio un avvocato....... anche se conginuto.
> 
> Non si sa mai come va a finire!


Baby dove sei finito?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








P S ... n'artro decapitato  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   quanto e' difficile la vita in questo forum


----------



## lale75 (23 Gennaio 2009)

Ciao...quanto tempo che non vistiavo il forum....allora Cassergio, vero quello che dice Mirtilla però dopo la riforma del 2006 pare non si più possibile la separazione consensuale senza l'assistenza di un avvocato o almeno qui dove sto io non si può fare.Chiedi al Tribunale della tua città.
Basta effettivamente depositare un ricorso ma nel ricorso devono essere definiti tutti gli aspetti della separazione non solo riguardo ai figli (minori ovviamente..o maggiorneni ancora economicamente dipendenti) ma anche economici.
Quanto al rivolgersi all'avvocato o meno ti consiglierei di recarti presso un consultorio familiare. Generalmente loro sono incontatto con avvocati con cui hanno una sorta di "convenzione"..certo ha ragione Insonne nel senso che non si può fare un preventivo perchè non si sa come andrà la causa(magari si fa un'unica udienza o magari per una qualche ragione se ne devono fare due...e la parcella cambia) però forse riesci a risparmiare qualcosa.
Ad ogni modo la situazione dei tuoi non mi sembra molto chiara. Io mi rivolgerei ad un legale anche perchè sì la comunione legale cesa con la separazione ma la loro sarebbe alla fine una separazione solo fittizia se restano a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto come marito e moglie...


----------



## Old Shine (11 Marzo 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> I coniugi che vogliono separarsi legalmente debbono rivolgersi al Tribunale competente per territorio e, se sono *completamente d'accordo* tra loro sulle condizioni alle quali separarsi, possono presentare una domanda congiunta.
> Nel caso di domanda congiunta di separazione personale il *Tribunale competente è quello del luogo di residenza o domicilio di uno dei due coniugi.*
> I coniugi che sono d'accordo possono fare *domanda congiunta di separazione personale senza l'assistenza di avvocato difensore.*
> Infatti:
> ...


Evitiamo di dare pareri legali se legali non si è.
Quella era la vecchia normativa, ora riformata, per cui: sempre l'avvocato!!!


----------

